
1.7B Reddit comments loaded on BigQuery - dsr12
https://www.reddit.com/r/bigquery/comments/3cej2b/17_billion_reddit_comments_loaded_on_bigquery/
======
broodbucket
The correlation between participants in certain subreddits is quite
interesting. hiphopheads and nba, europe and soccer, 4chan and fatpeoplehate
etc.

Visualised:
[http://arborjs.org/halfviz/#/ODg3MA](http://arborjs.org/halfviz/#/ODg3MA)

